# Putty Meldung



## newmem (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte mich per ssh über putty auf einen WLAN-Router einloggen. Nach einem Neustart kommt als erstes ein Network Error: Software caused connection abort. Wenn ich mich dann wieder einloggen will, sagt mir putty, dass der host-key nicht in der Registry gechached ist. Also gut, ich klicke auf Ja und lasse ihn speichern. Bei "login as" gebe ich root ein, danach erscheint dann folgende Meldung: "Using keyboard-interactive authentication. Password:" hier gebe ich dann das Password ein und es kommt ein acces denied. Woran kann das liegen. Eigentlich habe ich doch gar nicht die keyboard-interactive authentication aktiviert. Bei einem zweiten WLAN-Router läuft es aber einwandfrei.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2005)

Wenn die Keyboard-Interactive-Authentication nicht aktiv ist, dann kannst Du Dich auch nicht mit Username und Passwort einloggen sondern musst Dich wahrscheinlich mit einem Client-Zertifikat ausweisen.


----------



## newmem (7. Dezember 2005)

In diesem Fall scheint die keyboard-interactive authentcation ja aktiv zu sein. Jedenfalls ist in den Einstellungen von putty dort ein Häkchen gesetzt. Eigentartig ist auch noch dass, wenn es mal mit dem einloggen funktioniert hat, nach ein paar Sekunden wieder ein network error kommt. Putty sagt dann nach nochmaligem Versuch sich einzuloggen, dass der host-key nicht mit dem in der Registry übereinstimmt.


----------

